# New Coolidor plastic smell?!



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

So I bought a cooler for a coolidor. Followed the bleach and water and then baking soda routine. After that I aired it out for a little while, then I put an old cigar box with about 6 old dried out cigars in it to try to give it a better smell.

Long story short I bought two boxes of cigars for it, thinking that when I added them it would get rid of the smell altogether. Needless to say it still smells bad in my cooler. 

So my question to all of you is, what is my best course of action? Should I take the cigars out and try to clean and air out the coolidor a little longer(I have no where else to store cigars and it is really dry out here in west texas) or do I wait til the B&M opens and try to go buy some old boxes to put in there?

Any help would be much appreciated! I would really hate the ruin these cigars!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I have used newspaper to remove unwanted smells. Just grab a few pieces and ball them up lightly and leave them in there for a few days. I don't have a cooler but this has worked in my humidor.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BaconStrips said:


> I have used newspaper to remove unwanted smells. Just grab a few pieces and ball them up lightly and leave them in there for a few days. I don't have a cooler but this has worked in my humidor.


If you are concerned about it then the quoted post usually works very well. Having several coolers I will say that all I have ever done is wipe down with bleach/water and then rinse and leave outside for a day or two. While there was still some plastic smell it usually disappears after a few weeks of loading with cigars and boxes.


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

I appreciate the advice guys. Would it hurt the cigars if I left them in the cooler with the crumpled up news papers?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Blake, 
A wise man (pale horse) told me to scrub vigorously with distilled vinegar. He was right! Worked wonders on my wineador.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Blake,
> A wise man (pale horse) told me to scrub vigorously with distilled vinegar. He was right! Worked wonders on my wineador.


lol, I was just about to say that! I am glad it worked for you 

I have used distilled vinegar to cleanse 2 coolerdors and 3 tupperdors of the plastic smell, worked like a charm every time. Let it sit for a while then wipe it down with distilled water and you should be good to go.

I posted a thread about it here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8-easier-way-remove-cooler-plastic-smell.html


----------

